# 3years without playing golf



## sebasgzz (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey, well this is my first thread...
Well last week I went to play to Palm View Golf Course at Mc. Allen, I shot a score card of 94, but I haven't played for 3 years, I'm 16 years old...
Can you tell me if that was a good, regular, or bad score after 3 years with no activity?? Before I quited golf for the 3 years, i won some younior tournaments...
Please


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

sebasgzz said:


> Hey, well this is my first thread...
> Well last week I went to play to Palm View Golf Course at Mc. Allen, I shot a score card of 94, but I haven't played for 3 years, I'm 16 years old...
> Can you tell me if that was a good, regular, or bad score after 3 years with no activity?? Before I quited golf for the 3 years, i won some younior tournaments...
> Please


I wouldn't be ashamed of that score if I were you. Keep playing and get a scholorship.:thumbsup:

One more thing; Thank you for joining us here.


----------



## sebasgzz (Apr 15, 2012)

If I keep practicing, Do u think that I could have chances to make it for a scholarship?
Ohh and tyy


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

sebasgzz said:


> If I keep practicing, Do u think that I could have chances to make it for a scholarship?
> Ohh and tyy


If you practice and try out for the School's team and don't give up. There's a chance.:thumbsup:

I saw to many get frustrated with the game and quit when I was teaching school.


----------



## sebasgzz (Apr 15, 2012)

broken tee said:


> If you practice and try out for the School's team and don't give up. There's a chance.:thumbsup:
> 
> I saw to many get frustrated with the game and quit when I was teaching school.


Mmm ok thank youu...


----------

